# Reflective warning plate on bike rack



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

I wonder if anyone can help me. If you have bikes on the back of a M/H in Italy, then a square reflective plate is required to warn there is an overhanging load. 
However, if there aren't any bikes and the rack is folded up, is the plate still needed? 
(My folded rack projects about 4 inches beyond the back bumper, and is quite high above the ground.)


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Sorry,i pressed the thank button instead of the "Post",LOL.
For what it is worth,i would get a reflective square and put it on,my reasoning being it is another visual safety aid,and alerts people to your vehicle. Also,you never know what you may buy on your travels that will fit and be carried safely on your bike rack
I know nothing about the laws on this matter,but have often found you only need things when you have not got them,ie,hanky,LOL.Hope this helps.
Ted.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't know the specific answer either, but if you have the warning board, I'd put it on anyway.

Gerald


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

I stand to be corrected here but I think in Italy it needs to be an aluminium, not a plastic board.

Regards PKC.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

pkc said:


> I stand to be corrected here but I think in Italy it needs to be an aluminium, not a plastic board.
> 
> Regards PKC.


 hi pkc your are correct it should be aluminium italy allso make sure the fiamma name is the right way up with the red lines pointing down to the left ( over taking on the left ) or in u.k pointing down to the right ( over taking on the right jud :wink:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Reflective load marker signs*

 the marker signs are required, even if there are no bikes on the carrier.
The relative legislation is the Codice della Strada (Traffic Law) Legal Decree no. 285 of 30/04/92; article 164.
Failure to comply makes you liable to a fine of from 74 to 296 eurines; and unable to continue journey until said sign is affixed.

Inspection of a gaggle of Italian motorhomes would result in about 50% of them not having said marker, or incorrect (plastic) versions.

The traffic cops (polizia stradale) have lots of other things to worry about.

Don't loose any sleep over it.
Many Italian motorhomers don't.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

*Reflective warning plate*

Many thanks to all who have replied. I have decided to err on the side of caution, and I have gone out and bought one, (at great expense).
All I have got to do now is to work out just where, and how, to fix it so as to not block out the back window completely. Happy days!
Only 10 days to go before France (& Italy) beckons.
Happy motorhoming everyone.


----------

